# Marksman Pen Kits?



## wiset1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get the Marksman Kits?  I checked the site and even sent an email and I haven't heard back and it has been about two weeks now.  I was going to cast a couple Carbon Fiber and Kevlar pens for a buddy and wanted to do it 100% US made.  Anyone have info?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 30, 2014)

105 views and nobody knows?

Did he go out of business?  Are these sold through a vendor?  Should I not be asking....did something hush hush happen?:biggrin:

Thanks


----------



## Finatic (Mar 30, 2014)

Lazerlinez has them


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 30, 2014)

Roy at Classic nib has a version of them too.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 30, 2014)

Sometime last year, I saw a post or a message on Marksman's site to the effect that for some reason, he could not keep the site going. Maybe life or family needs. Not sure. It did say that Constant would sell the Marksman pens.( he makes them).
I have not heard anything else. Have not seen the Marksman's on Laser Linez site. Maybe Constant was going to operate the Marksman site. Not sure. I do see pens available on the website. Can you order and go through the checkout process?

I like their pens and have a few waiting for me on the shelf.

You might use one of Constant's stainless kits available from him or Woodcraft to be able to stay with US components.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f66/marksman-pen-kit-85695/index5.html

Hmmm...search is a great thing...why get frustrated over 105 looks when you can find it yourself?


----------



## thewishman (Mar 30, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f66/marksman-pen-kit-85695/index5.html
> 
> Hmmm...search is a great thing...why get frustrated over 105 looks when you can find it yourself?



Sorry, Jim, the thread is too old and things have changed since then.



Didn't Mark say he was not selling them directly anymore? I thought that someone else was taking them over. I'm trying to track the info down, Tim. Just not having much luck, yet.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 30, 2014)

Doesn't that post also have Constant saying he was selling them...page 5 or somewhere near there?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 30, 2014)

Mark is not selling them anymore. I think I may have gotten one of the last shipments from him. I think they are going to be available again soon. Keep your eyes and ears open..


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 30, 2014)

I have two of his kits here....highest bidder? Just kidding...


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 30, 2014)

I just noticed that Lazerlinez.com is back online. Constant has lots of  bushings online now too. Maybe he can help you out with Marksman kits. But they will probably be called something else.


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I would like to thank everyone who left helpful feedback.

Regarding Jim's comment...I did search online, but having been a part of this community for many years now I've found our members here are a wealth of knowledge that surpass most typical google searches, but thanks for taking the time to leave your comment as well.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 30, 2014)

Okay you're asking about pen kits so this has to be the triumphant return to pensmithing!


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 31, 2014)

The last thing I heard Tim was that Mark is no longer having the marksman kit made for him. Constant was making them and I think he'll be continuing them but probably under a different name. But on top of that I heard there may be a change in the lower tube size to make it easier to buy tubes in bulk. So that may cause a delay in seeing any.


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 31, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> Okay you're asking about pen kits so this has to be the triumphant return to pensmithing!



:biggrin: not exactly triumphant, but I am trying stuff as I find time.  I have a little over a year left at my current duty station before I move on so time is still limited.  I just got back Saturday after 3 weeks in Belgium and I'm already leaving again Friday for Texas.  Give it some more time and I'll be back


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> The last thing I heard Tim was that Mark is no longer having the marksman kit made for him. Constant was making them and I think he'll be continuing them but probably under a different name. But on top of that I heard there may be a change in the lower tube size to make it easier to buy tubes in bulk. So that may cause a delay in seeing any.



Thanks Boss,

I've had a couple pm's about this so it looks like I'll reach out to that vendor.  Been so busy I haven't had time for much these days so it will be nice to do something again when I get some time.

Take care Jonathon, hope all is well with the family


----------



## marksman (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim, the Marksman line of kits has been transferred to Lazerlinez. I talked to Constant today and he is pretty close to having them back up on his site. Not sure if he is going to keep the kits names, Eagle, Falcon and NightHawk, I will let him comment on the details. Sorry for not responding sooner.

Mark


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 1, 2014)

wiset1 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Marksman Kits?  I checked the site and even sent an email and I haven't heard back and it has been about two weeks now.  I was going to cast a couple Carbon Fiber and Kevlar pens for a buddy and wanted to do it 100% US made.  Anyone have info?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I have taken over the Marksman product line. I am also the manufacturer of those kits for Mark. I am getting ready to run parts those kits by the end of next week. I have not put anything on my website yet because the ETA for the Eagle, Falcon and the Night Hawk was not fixed up to now.
It is a process to get it all done and will post as I make progress. The Eagle will be the first kit available and then the Falcon.
The Marksman name will be dropped but the Eagle, Falcon and Night Hawk names will stay with Marks permission.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you Mark and Constant for the information.  I've been away from turning for a while so this is good information to have and I'll be sure to watch the site Constant.

Thanks again!


----------



## marksman (Apr 1, 2014)

Constant Laubscher said:


> The Marksman name will be dropped but the Eagle, Falcon and Night Hawk names will stay with Marks permission.


No problem here.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 1, 2014)

Mark,
Good to see you hear sir.  Hope all is well.
I have one kit I brought from you last year.  Looking forward to turning it.
I was a little worried for a minute I was going to have to give it up to Tim.
Thanks for keeping the kits out there.
Tom


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Tom T said:


> Mark,
> Good to see you hear sir.  Hope all is well.
> I have one kit I brought from you last year.  Looking forward to turning it.
> I was a little worried for a minute I was going to have to give it up to Tim.
> ...



Thanks for the thoughtful gesture Tom!

Best wishes


----------

